
Most robust way of sending files over TCP? - gabelanglais
I am looking to make a program that can submit large files over tcp. I don&#x27;t have any issues with sending the buffers to the server&#x2F;client. I am just unsure on how to go about sending the file metadata. What would be the best way to transmit the filename, permissions, etc? Thanks.
======
pwg
Why make a new program to submit large files over tcp when rsync already
exists?

[https://rsync.samba.org/](https://rsync.samba.org/)

~~~
gabelanglais
Purely educational. I am trying to brush up on my rust.

